# down by the lake



## artbydee (Dec 16, 2011)

New acrylic 12x16in. There is a lot of glare on the left side due to lighting.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi Dee, glad to see you posting again, it's been awhile.

Your landscape looks great. It is so warm and inviting. I love it.


----------



## artbydee (Dec 16, 2011)

TerryCurley said:


> Hi Dee, glad to see you posting again, it's been awhile.
> 
> Your landscape looks great. It is so warm and inviting. I love it.


Hi Terry, Thank you. I need to do some work on the rocks up front. I,M not happy with the way they look now.. I follow you on Facebook and I love your flower paintings. You see I have a small greenhouse business so flowers are a big part of my life ., tho I,m not so good at painting them.. My busy season will start next month, so let trade my brushes for seeds and sell. Happy painting, ,keep up the nice work...
Della


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I love the flowers in front of the rock, they came out great. Your rock definitely needs some work. Maybe a little darker values along with some sharper edges here and there. It's a very pleasant painting though.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Rocks can be difficult. It takes colors that some think don't belong cuz they look ugly by themselves. Odd grays & muddy tones make good high lights. The blue from the sky is important. You might try the ol' watercolor trick of putting in where the crags will go with water & then adding the darks at the deepest points, letting the water carry the paint outwards, fading as it travels.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I didn't realize they were rocks. I thought they were hills of sand.


----------

